# eigenes Element



## fbfeix (1. August 2011)

Hallo 

Ich habe mir eine DTD erstellt, mit vorerst einem Element (nur zum ausprobieren wie es funktioniert). Attribute habe ich auch angegeben.

Sicherlich kennt ihr auch fbml. Das wird mit 
	
	
	



```
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xmlns:fb="http://www.facebook.com/2008/fbml" dir="ltr" lang="de" id="vbulletin_html">
```
 eingebunden.
Wie kann ich jetzt mein Element genauso einbinden? Also das ich im Quelltext dan in etwa das hier schreibe:

```
<me:element />
```

*me *steht dabei für irgend ein kürzel das anstatt *fb *verwendet wird.


----------



## threadi (1. August 2011)

Dann musst Du selbst deine eigene Auszeichnungssprache entwerfen, worin ich aber wenig Sinn sehe - was übrigens auch Facebook schon erkannt hat und FBML demnächst abschaffen wird.


----------



## fbfeix (1. August 2011)

das heißt ich sollte mir lieber eine api mit meinen elementen und funktionen erstellen und die dann per iframe einbinden?

gibt es auch einen grund warum fbml abgeschafft wird?


----------



## threadi (1. August 2011)

Was willst Du überhaupt erreichen? Wieso meinst Du eigene Elemente zu benötigen?

Ich denke mal FBML ist wg. der Validität umstritten. Genaueres solltest Du auf o.g. Seite nachlesen können.


----------



## fbfeix (1. August 2011)

Elemente die ich auf einer anderen Seite auch benutzen kann.
Elemente die ich praktisch auf jeder beliebigen Seite einbinden kann.
Und diese Elemente sollen alle Funktionen beinhalten.


----------

